# First they tipped then were like LOL NAH



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Who in their cheap little minds does this crud? Tugging at my heart strings they is. Emailed uber. 

This is shady af. Last night the entire pay was going thru, then I check tonight and I’m a $1 short. Did they not think that I’d notice?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Would you have a problem if a passenger changed his mind and increased the tip? If they are permitted to change their mind it should be allowed in both directions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Makes me lose faith in humanity...


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

The screen says the -$1 is from a previous week.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Would you have a problem if a passenger changed his mind and increased the tip? If they are permitted to change their mind it should be allowed in both directions.


OMG, here we go again! You just never stop. Grow up and cease with your immature, antagonizing comments. Here's and idea, get a girlfriend, or at least try!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> OMG, here we go again! You just never stop. Grow up and cease with your immature, antagonizing comments. Here's and idea, get a girlfriend, or at least try!


Pot Kettle


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Who in their cheap little minds does this crud? Tugging at my heart strings they is. Emailed uber.
> 
> This is shady af. Last night the entire pay was going thru, then I check tonight and I'm a $1 short. Did they not think that I'd notice?


These cheap pieces of human excrement need to be slathered in bacon grease and then thrown into a pit of 100 starving African wild dogs.

It would give new meaning to "Gone in 60 Seconds"


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

I just had a $6 tip that was in app this afternoon, but now at 9:30, it’s not there. WTF???


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> I just had a $6 tip that was in app this afternoon, but now at 9:30, it's not there. WTF???


If you have screenshot of it being there on the trip that'd help you with support.


----------

